# 3G on BSNL mobile



## chris (Nov 24, 2013)

I used to get GPRS internet on my mobile when my BSNL broadband goes down. Yesterday i tried to acgivate GPRS on my mobile by sending SMS "GPRS13" to 537331. But it said i SMS failed. 

Today when gogling i found there is free way to get internet (bsnl.in browsing only) by creating APN with name celloneportal. I done that, it shows connected, i can't browse any web sites. After some time i started getting popup message saying my mobile is changed for connecting to internet.

Now i deleted that APN. Created new APN with name bsnlnet. Now again, net is slow, i changed network to 3G in mobile, i started getting fast internet.

Anyone know how much it cost to use 3G ? I  am on prepaid BSNL mobile.

*www.bsnl.co.in/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/mobile/3g_prepaid_data_plan.html

There are different plans, how i activate any of these ? 

I think just adding APN and using internet is costlier than plans like

Rs. 139 for 1 GB Data for 30 days.



> 139	1	30	2p/10KB	0.25



Can i SMS some number like we do for GPRS to activate these plans ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 24, 2013)

chris said:


> I used to get GPRS internet on my mobile when my BSNL broadband goes down. Yesterday i tried to acgivate GPRS on my mobile by sending SMS "GPRS13" to 537331. But it said i SMS failed.
> 
> Today when gogling i found there is free way to get internet (bsnl.in browsing only) by creating APN with name celloneportal. I done that, it shows connected, i can't browse any web sites. After some time i started getting popup message saying my mobile is changed for connecting to internet.
> 
> ...



Just easy recharge your mobile with Rs.198 for 1GB Data for 30days. Its enough.OK. 
Just to be sure ask the recharge fellow for the right amount.OK.


----------



## chris (Nov 24, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Just easy recharge your mobile with Rs.198 for 1GB Data for 30days. Its enough.OK.
> Just to be sure ask the recharge fellow for the right amount.OK.



Rs. 198 is data only or data + bsnl mobile ?

I don't need 3G every month. So it will be waste. I prefer if there an option i can activate it as needed.

My current plan is "New_Pyari_Jodi_2G". I think it cost like Rs. 78 or 98 for 3 months of usage.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 24, 2013)

AFAIK, BSNL removed 2G plans instead calling it Unified 2G & 3G plan i.e. you pay for 3G but get speed depending on your location.

Only way to recharge BSNL GPRS is using easy recharge. And though i am not sure, plans vary from location so recharge with the 1GB 3G data plan.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 24, 2013)

chris said:


> Rs. 198 is data only or data + bsnl mobile ?
> 
> I don't need 3G every month. So it will be waste. I prefer if there an option i can activate it as needed.
> 
> My current plan is "New_Pyari_Jodi_2G". I think it cost like Rs. 78 or 98 for 3 months of usage.



I forgot the exact amount but it is for 30 days and is for data only.


----------



## chris (Nov 24, 2013)

sam said:


> Only way to recharge BSNL GPRS is using easy recharge. And though i am not sure, plans vary from location so recharge with the 1GB 3G data plan.



What is easy recharge ? I googled, found a site, not sure you mean that web site. I found i can recharge through the web site

BSNL Portal -- ONLINE RECHARGE/TOPUP/FLEXI TOPUP OF BSNL PREPAID MOBILES

I don't have an account, need to create one. It would be easy to SMS activation as needed, mostly i only need small plans, that too  for emergency usage. Don't want every month. I will create an account with portal.bsnl.in and see what recharge options are available.



bavusani said:


> I forgot the exact amount but it is for 30 days and is for data only.



Thanks. lets see if i can find a plan that can be activated as needed. If that won't work, i may go for plan DPV-1251, that is Rs. 1251/- with 1 year validity and 0.75 GB per month.

EDIT: portal.bsnl.in not sending mails. Getting error on forget password *Could not access 'CDO.Message' object*. Will try later.


Just done a speed test. I installed speedtest app from playstore using WiFi connection. It cost Rs. 4.52/- just to run a speed test, 3G is super costly with prepaid 



> Download Speed : 1.33 Mbps
> Upload Speed: 0.20 Mbps
> Ping: 279



*Data session duration 2 min 28sec and data used is 2,255 KB and charge is Rs. 4.52/-*

*Edit 2*

You can pay for DATA plans online at

*portal.bsnl.in/MobilePayments/aspxfiles/login.aspx

*www.scriptinstallation.in/fimg/bsnl_3g_recharge.png

Now need to find if i can do this with SMS or balance in my Mobile Account.


----------



## Kev.Ved (Dec 2, 2013)

Just call BSNL self care


----------



## AnilKumar529 (Apr 4, 2015)

It was better to make a call to bsnl customer care. They will give you detailed explanation about this.


----------

